# KO4 Hybrid?



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone install one of these or know anything about them? 

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/performance.asp?cat=3043&product=602002

Sounds interesting for the budget minded enthusiast - who wants a little more.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That sounds like a frankin turbo from hell


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Quicker spool and a bump in power - to take advantage of all the bolt-ons sounds great.

In most cases, when you go BT, it appears most of the money you spend in bolt-ons goes to waste and need to be replaced.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Quicker spool and a bump in power - to take advantage of all the bolt-ons sounds great.
> 
> In most cases, when you go BT, it appears most of the money you spend in bolt-ons goes to waste and need to be replaced.


Yeah, but I would just skip this and go BT. If you don't plan on going BT then this would be a good choice:thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I would love to go BT... but in reality, even if I keep this car forever, at some point I plan to buy a newer car.

With an engine rebuild and BT - you are taking a lot of money for a car that is 10+ years old. Kits start in the 3k range... but from experience and from everything I read, you end up spending almost twice that amount.

I'm still smelling exhaust when I get on it and can't find the source. I may swap back to the stock spring in the DV and see if this helps. I just hope my stock KO4 isn't shot... otherwise.... hmmm...

maybe this hybrid as a replacement?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I def see your view on this. It is a big investment. I would be more then content with keeping my car for a while if it was pushing 400bhp+, but thats just me. As far as your situation I would def buy this before replacing my ko4


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I currently have about 115k on the motor and I purchased it with about 68k - I drove to FL a few times and I used for work/travel when I was a District Manager. You know the usual "Highway Miles"

All major services have been done and while I drive spirited - she hasn't been dogged out.

I'm starting to have the little bits and pieces type maintenance stuff right now... which is expected. 

In all honesty - being slightly modded and chipped, I wouldn't be surprised if the KO4 is starting to have issues. But at $500 plus for a new one... why not upgrade


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

upgrade:thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i've actually done quite a bit of research on hybrid k04's. the guy to talk to on here would be badger 5 or issam from ina. what i find is that its right on the border of worth it/ not worth it. because of the price and the need for a custom tune. there is alot of talk and info on hybrid's on the cupra r forums. at the end of the day it might be a better option to go with an eliminator. talk to atomic ed about that one. but again at that point you can get a cts or pag 5o trim kit for a little more. again its all about what you want and whats in your price range.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

MKllllvr28 said:


> i've actually done quite a bit of research on hybrid k04's. the guy to talk to on here would be badger 5 or issam from ina. what i find is that its right on the border of worth it/ not worth it. because of the price and the need for a custom tune. there is alot of talk and info on hybrid's on the cupra r forums. at the end of the day it might be a better option to go with an eliminator. talk to atomic ed about that one. but again at that point you can get a cts or pag 5o trim kit for a little more. again its all about what you want and whats in your price range.


Thanks for the info - when/if it's time... I will have to decide.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

would this fall under the tune from apr's ko4?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

$1500 seems a little high for a K04, but I haven't been looking for a while. You could get your turbo rebuilt with different parts from G-Pop Shop which doesn't seem much different from the hybrid and costs less than half that.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the information - I bookmarked their page for future reference. 

:thumbup:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

It would be real nice to call up Uni and be like yea I want a mafless tune for a ko4 hybrid, 4 bar fpr, larger injectors.... then just wham bam slap a turbo on the car..... imagine how much that would simplify everything!!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.backdraftmotorsport.com/shop-turbos/bdm-k04-hybrid-turbo/flypage.tpl.html
These guys have the hybrids for cheaper.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> http://www.backdraftmotorsport.com/shop-turbos/bdm-k04-hybrid-turbo/flypage.tpl.html
> These guys have the hybrids for cheaper.


$1083 with an exchange
$1628 for new unit


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> $1083 with an exchange
> $1628 for new unit


haha, i'll run my turbo til she glows, then run it harder, then take it off and send it back to them...  you want a core chare, you'll get a core!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

FYI guys its almost required that you install rods when going with a k04 hybrid, they are small turbos no matter what way you slice them and the very fast spool produces boost (torque) spike which will easily kill our stock rods; general rule of thumb is 300ft/lbs limit. And yes, I've researched the hell outta this. Also, a good boost controller is always nice, the N75 is ok but I haven't figured out the programming in Maestro yet...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> http://www.backdraftmotorsport.com/shop-turbos/bdm-k04-hybrid-turbo/flypage.tpl.html
> These guys have the hybrids for cheaper.


$1083 with an exchange
$1628 for new unit


----------

